# portage的问题，为什么？

## mathabstrction

GENTOO app-text # cd fbreader

GENTOO fbreader # ls

ChangeLog  fbreader-0.12.10.ebuild  files  Manifest  metadata.xml

GENTOO fbreader # rm *

rm: 无法删除"files": 是一个目录

GENTOO fbreader # rm -rf *

GENTOO fbreader # cd /home/wu

GENTOO wu # emerge fbreader

 * IMPORTANT: 5 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "fbreader".

emerge: searching for similar names...

emerge: Maybe you meant any of these: dev-ruby/pdf-reader, net-wireless/reaver, app-editors/beaver?

GENTOO wu # emerge --update --newuse --deep world

 * IMPORTANT: 5 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

----------

## aleiphoenix

你把portage里的文件给删除了吧。

再sync一次

----------

## mathabstrction

谢谢！

----------

